# Slingshotforum June Tournament Discussion



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

This thread is for discussion of the June, 2012 round of the Slingshotforum Online Tournament.


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

I bet Ry-shot is gonna win the pocket slingshot challenge, if only he participates.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

He's one that I had in mind when I thought of it.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Hey, Catburn, nice job on the DtM! You chucked those rocks like a pro








Verify distance next time, please.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Good shooting Cat.
Philly


----------



## catburn (Feb 1, 2012)

Shooting "expendable" ammo is truly liberating. No worries, just fire away. Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## catburn (Feb 1, 2012)

Proof of concept. DtM rock vs. card. No points, but encouraging. (Not an overly exciting video)




Hit another one, but video was even less triumphant.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone would try this. A card with a rock would be pretty awesome!


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

i feel like it's easier to cut with a rock (once you hit it)


----------



## catburn (Feb 1, 2012)

pop shot said:


> i feel like it's easier to cut with a rock (once you hit it)


I know my spring clamp would prefer that I start hitting the card.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Fingers crossed, I think I have a recording solution where I can make any entry from anywhere I shoot. I will test it out later..

Just hope the typhoon passes by quick tomorrow









LGD


----------



## catburn (Feb 1, 2012)

The more, the merrier. Great shooting. Tell your friends.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

I made a vid for the beginner class yesterday, but I think I'm gonna do one at intermediate tomorrow if I get a minute. I shot a 70 and made two bulls. I have been shooting about 5 months and figure I should be capable of competing at that level even if it's not winning. I would hate to enter the beginner class and feel like I sold myself short, and possibly made the tournament less fun for people who have just started and want to compete. On another note, this was my first time shooting at paper. Interesting, its a whole different world when you only have 5 shots and you have to make each one count. Overall, I really enjoyed it. Talking to a camera feels pretty stupid, but I'll get over it. Looking forward to Punching some paper tomorrow.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

quarterinmynose said:


> I made a vid for the beginner class yesterday, but I think I'm gonna do one at intermediate tomorrow if I get a minute. I shot a 70 and made two bulls. I have been shooting about 5 months and figure I should be capable of competing at that level even if it's not winning. I would hate to enter the beginner class and feel like I sold myself short, and possibly made the tournament less fun for people who have just started and want to compete. On another note, this was my first time shooting at paper. Interesting, its a whole different world when you only have 5 shots and you have to make each one count. Overall, I really enjoyed it. Talking to a camera feels pretty stupid, but I'll get over it. Looking forward to Punching some paper tomorrow.


It sounds like you're ready for intermediate to me. Looking forward to seeing what you can do!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Re: Catburn's DtM entry- Cutting off the bottom of a can and hanging it up is genius, good work!
I never have had any luck trying to aim while shooting rocks. My rock shooting style is totally different from my regular target shooting style. When target shooting I draw to an anchor at the corner of my mouth, close my left eye, line everything up and shoot. When shooting rocks I bring the pouch back to my shoulder, push the slingshot towards whatever I want to hit and release when it feels right. I'm getting to where I can pretty reliably hit cans laying down at ground level from out to 10m (but better from 7 or 8) but it takes a dedication to learning this style to make it work. Also I screwed up a shot the other day and nearly broke my thumb, so tall forks are the order of the day for now.
I find this method useful for two reasons. First is that the longer draw (38" or so vs. 31 for my anchor draw) helps alot when trying to power the bigger rocks that I favor and second because all rocks are different and focusing on how different shapes and sizes shoot is easier when I'm not doing all that aiming.
Not trying to convince anyone of anything, just sharing my experience.


----------



## richblades (May 2, 2012)

bean-flip thumb ( similar to M1 Thumb) is my new term for those of us with sore bones and scabs where a perfectly good joint used to be.
Once i take a couple more days healing from blasting MY thumb with the woodpecker I'll post some entries.


----------



## Sheila (Jun 2, 2012)

I looked for the answer before I posted this, but what if by chance you hit the solid black center in the official target for the beginner class...is that still just 20 points?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Sheila said:


> I looked for the answer before I posted this, but what if by chance you hit the solid black center in the official target for the beginner class...is that still just 20 points?


Yes, still 20. Dot is for reference only.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Finally squeezed in a video entry... Will upload later. Not a perfect score, but still worth posting







. Now I gotta squeeze in a micro-shooter entry ( cans beware )

Hopefully I have time this Sunday to go to the river and gather rocks for the dtm.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Alright my official target entry is in, I tried with a POV shooting, but didn't look as great as I wanted (have to position my camera better as to not to interfere with my anchor







) it was just easier to do it this way since I shot just before work and lugging my other cam and tripod around...

off to do the micro in the next few days.. will have a different camera view though

LGD


----------



## catburn (Feb 1, 2012)

Sweet shooting LGD.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

catburn said:


> Sweet shooting LGD.


Thanks, the bad thing is I had a better one, not perfect, but closely grouped on and around the 20... Of course my fat finger apparently started and stopped the record button







. oh well, the entry perpertrates a high average of how I actually shoot normally









LGD


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Nice shooting, Duck! Haven't seen that knuckle-grip one in a while.
And also to Pop Shot. I like the sound of those monster stones falling on the metal at the bottom of the catchbox! What was your shooter for that one?


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

M_J yeah I bring out the knuckle from time to time







I just thought to bring it out here so it was easier to transition to the micro from it









LGD

Oh Thanks by the way

@Pop yeah those Rocks meant business


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

@MJ- The Hailstorm, with full length 107's and a biga$$ (4 1/2") pouch. those stones are 1"-1 1/2" oblong, big boys. next to gum rubber, the 107's are awesome for shooting heavy stuff.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

got some gum bands on the hailstorm eucalyptus. gonna fling some boulders and drink some beers this afternoon! my goal is a 15 for dtm... super optimistic.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

pop shot said:


> got some gum bands on the hailstorm eucalyptus. gonna fling some boulders and drink some beers this afternoon! my goal is a 15 for dtm... super optimistic.


Sweet!


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Fork hit with monster stone. Wahwah. It was a hairline crack til I ripped it in half. R.I.P. She was a pretty frame. Best I got was a quarter and spoon hit anyway. Not enough


----------



## catburn (Feb 1, 2012)

Hail damage. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

It was a nice looking frame!
Those are the size rocks I shoot, too. I'm sure my day for one of those fork breakers is coming.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Drunk not paying attention


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Nice job on the micro, Cat! I'll answer when I get home from the tournament ...


----------



## catburn (Feb 1, 2012)

Little sling with a light draw, hitting something is way more satisfying than I anticipated. I have a new favorite slingshot.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

pop shot said:


> Drunk not paying attention


Were gonna have to report you to M.A.D.S.S. ( Mothers against drunk slingshooters)


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Managed to get one on tape... sorry for the backdrop getting in the way occationally,,, I had total camera blockage on a 15pt run... but mostly one shot always goes off in a middle of a run









I uploaded another vid, but it was the wrong one,,, either way I will post it here since it isn't really much except a few cool shots close to my cam







this was a failed attempt and stopped when ammo was going through holes of the mutilated can














I will try one more time tomorrow.. Independence Day , hopefully I can get a fifteen again


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Nice shooting *catburn*! Yeah I am sure that 19th shot really burned you, especially after being on a roll.. One would think once you get in the motion, that it wouldnt stop









My Independance Day trial was a fail, It:s those dam odd balls that get in the way of my run. I guess I just don:t have the stanima. Oh well I may give it a go one more time at the end of the week, but I will have to get the sand out of my ** first and stop crying about my shooting issues.









LGD


----------



## catburn (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks LGD. I could almost taste 20.


----------



## richblades (May 2, 2012)

Man I could feel the adrenaline rush just watching. You rock catburn.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

richblades said:


> Man I could feel the adrenaline rush just watching. You rock catburn.


Yeah, that was pretty awesome!
We had a can shooting competition last fall and an 18 would have been in contention.


----------



## catburn (Feb 1, 2012)

Nothing wrong with a little healthy competition. I would still be shooting in the basement if not for the online tournaments. If, MJ, one of your goals was to help people become better shooters, you have definitely succeeded.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

catburn said:


> Nothing wrong with a little healthy competition. I would still be shooting in the basement if not for the online tournaments. If, MJ, one of your goals was to help people become better shooters, you have definitely succeeded.


That was my goal so that's good to hear!
I'm not sure what the future of the online tournament will be but I'm glad it has helped.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

HRAWK with an Entry... Cool Beans!

Nicely done,, and would kill to have an area like that to shoot everyday..

LGD


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Yeah I loves my shed. It's like a big catch box for my small catch box.

I find I do a lot more shooting now I can just walk out, throw the doors open and go for it.


----------

